# TWF Lapel Badges



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just to show that I am working on this and they will be available by the end of the week. Final design etc will be shown when ready 

They will be free to members but donation of a Pound for the postage would be appreciated but not obligatory.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Will there be varying incarnations of this Roy, like Blue Peter badges?

You know, silver, gold, platinum models to be bestowed upon members for demonstrating varying degrees of bravery from the constant haranguing from other members. :biggrin:

:rltrlt:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Do they come with sapphire crystals ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Karrusel said:


> Will there be varying incarnations of this Roy, like Blue Peter badges?
> 
> You know, silver, gold, platinum models to be bestowed upon members for demonstrating varying degrees of bravery from the constant haranguing from other members. :biggrin:
> 
> :rltrlt:


 I am testing with white, silver and gold backgrounds so who knows 



Mr Levity said:


> Do they come with sapphire crystals ?


 No sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Mr Levity said:


> Do they come with sapphire crystals ?


 :bash:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Decisive action Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Karrusel said:


> Will there be varying incarnations of this Roy, like Blue Peter badges?
> 
> You know, silver, gold, platinum models to be bestowed upon members for demonstrating varying degrees of bravery from the constant haranguing from other members. :biggrin:
> 
> :rltrlt:


 Do you want Roy to produce a Yellow one for anyone who can't take a bit of lighthearted ribbing? :laugh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice one Roy. :notworthy: :clap:

Rob....


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

richy176 said:


> Do you want Roy to produce a Yellow one for anyone who can't take a bit of lighthearted ribbing? :laugh:


 Those will be 50p as Roy will get a discount for bulk purchases. :laugh:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roy said:


> They will be free to members but donation of a Pound for the postage would be appreciated but not obligatory.


 A pound of what...?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> A pound of what...?


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Great Roy. Looking forward to getting one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the mods should have a small skull and crossbones on theirs...... :laugh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think the mods should have a small skull and crossbones on theirs...... :laugh:


 Or maybe, one with a brown tongue? :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

nah, the mods get gold epaulettes. :biggrin:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Is it a quartz movement? - The hands do move right??










Looks good to me - just the right design :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think the mods should have a small skull and crossbones on theirs...... :laugh:


 Going by your photos in another thread, I don't think you were a mod. :yes: . You look decidedly rockerish.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

robden said:


> Going by your photos in another thread, I don't think you were a mod. :yes: . You look decidedly rockerish.


 Now who's trying to suck up......









:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

All jokes aside, how cool would it be if these badges contained watch related elements such as superluminova or being made out of movement parts and so on.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great idea, I am looking forward to one of those!

Cheers Martin


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I suspect fakes will appear soon after the initial release - -

Put me down for one Roy )*( Actually, maybe three - - I could make cufflinks out of the other two! :laugh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd pay for 2/3 to be sent to Thailand, if that's okay?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Count me in for one or two of these :thumbsup:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Roy, count me in. Promise I won't ask for a Rolex version....


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice one Roy, I'd be happy to put a few quid towards one.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a wee bit Scottish, will there be a red and white one?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

You can count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

:thumbsup: Me too!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Just to show that I am working on this and they will be available by the end of the week. Final design etc will be shown when ready
> 
> They will be free to members but donation of a Pound for the postage would be appreciated but not obligatory.
> 
> ...


 Do we wear them covertly, under lapel, Man From U.N.C.LE. style, only to be flashed at suspected WIS. :laugh:

Three please, donation guaranteed.



SBryantgb said:


> It's a wee bit Scottish, will there be a red and white one?


 Certainly not.










Shocking.


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Excellent. It would be brilliant to see one in the wild on a member so we can say hi. It would freak my wife out if I started a conversation with a 'stranger' due to their badge.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good decision ,one for me please.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Looks great, will certainly pay a couple of quid for one of those *Roy, :thumbs_up:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

2 for me please Roy, one for each lapel. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent Roy I`d like one as soon as they become the available :thumbs_up:

BTW, I don`t suppose you could make the white lines diagonal?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Excellent Roy I`d like one as soon as they become the available :thumbs_up:
> 
> BTW, I don`t suppose you could make the white lines diagonal?


 Only if you take up the Euro and Strengthen the wall. :yes: I mean there's nothing wrong with the Euro is there


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks good Roy :thumbs_up:

Count me in for one :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Is there a baseball cap coming? :thumbsup: Just leaving...........,,,,,I need something instead of hair.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RWP said:


> Is there a baseball cap coming? :thumbsup: Just leaving...........,,,,,I need something instead of hair.


 No not planned, but in the meantime you could always get a tattoo done


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Great idea, please count me in


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Roy said:


> No not planned, but in the meantime you could always get a tattoo done


 Loads of little rabbit's Rog................from a distance they will look like hares. artytime:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

weaselid said:


> Excellent. It would be brilliant to see one in the wild on a member so we can say hi. It would freak my wife out if I started a conversation with a 'stranger' due to their badge.


 Buy two, it wouldn't take too much to fashion a couple of earrings for the lady in your life. I'm sure she would be delighted, and Valentine's day is getting close. :inlove:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Great idea ,,count me in for one please Roy thank you. H


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roy said:


> No not planned, but in the meantime you could always get a tattoo done


 Where? The mind boggles 



Karrusel said:


> Loads of little rabbit's Rog................from a distance they will look like hares. artytime:


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Adrian c (Nov 6, 2016)

Looks good. I will be keen to get one


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Count me in, will they be available in the sales corner?


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

ohh me please , nearly missed this due to enforced hospital visit

deano


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

deano1956 said:


> ohh me please , nearly missed this due to enforced hospital visit
> 
> deano


 No problem I would get you one.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy? Will these be lumed or have a back light?


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

mel said:


> I suspect fakes will appear soon after the initial release - -
> 
> Put me down for one Roy )*( Actually, maybe three - - I could make cufflinks out of the other two! :laugh:


 *homages


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Of course, you realise the pin is only the first step.....you will need to be slipshod and hoodwinked, have a cabletow placed around your neck, your left breast bared and your right trouser leg rolled up to expose your knee, and a poignard pressed to your heart.........you don't know what you're getting into...... :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Of course, you realise the pin is only the first step.....you will need to be slipshod and hoodwinked, have a cabletow placed around your neck, your left breast bared and your right trouser leg rolled up to expose your knee, and a poignard pressed to your heart.........you don't know what you're getting into...... :laugh:


 You know how to keep a secret Rog........won't you come to a sticky end or something


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure a bus load of octogenarians with daggers and zimmer frames aren't about to turn up on my doorstep...... :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'm sure a bus load of octogenarians with daggers and zimmer frames aren't about to turn up on my doorstep...... :laugh:


 Couple of Mastifs in case ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RWP said:


> Couple of Mastifs in case ?


 More like Labradoodles.....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> More like Labradoodles.....


 I'm sure they'd protect you til the last bit of winalot Rog


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

RWP said:


> I'm sure they'd protect you til the last bit of winalot Rog


 Ahhh, Rog...those Masonic 'Cockapoos' can be a bit nasty....especially if they want a bit of money out of you.....


----------



## chrisp75 (Dec 31, 2016)

Any chance of squeezing a little white rose on there somewhere? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I have always wondered if TWF is part of a secret group of Horologists (WIS's) and Mach is the one with the pointed cap who dispenses judgements on all things Monstrous and Ploprof? :yes:

I hope to find out in forty years time when I have passed all the levels, apparently you have to be able to re-assemble two chronographs from a pile of parts just to get from NOVITIATE up to "YOU' VE NAE CHANCE PAL" :tumbleweed:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Of course, you realise the pin is only the first step.....you will need to be slipshod and hoodwinked, have a cabletow placed around your neck, your left breast bared and your right trouser leg rolled up to expose your knee, and a poignard pressed to your heart.........you don't know what you're getting into...... :laugh:


 Shan Coul.










Moondie. :evil9kf:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Put me down for one please Roy, might take a couple if they stay blue and white :thumbsup:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Roy, yes please - always wondered if the people you meet with nice watches are "one of us". Given up carrying a copy of the telegraph and a rose in my lapel.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Very nice.



BlueKnight said:


> A pound of what...?


 A pound of kilograms. :yes:



Roger the Dodger said:


> I think the mods should have a small skull and crossbones on theirs...... :laugh:


 Perhaps concentric circles? White, black, blue, red and yellow for example. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes please, Roy. Looks great!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks great, I'm in!


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes please Roy.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Quite like the idea of the Baseball cap . Count me in for a pin.

Des.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I may push the boat out and get two.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Are newbies allowed to acquire said pins or are they for the wise old sages of the forum with over 1000 posts?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Are newbies allowed to acquire said pins or are they for the wise old sages of the forum with over 1000 posts?


 I believe until apprenticeship is completed, you are allowed to carry a photocopy upon your person.

:laugh:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> I believe until apprenticeship is completed, you are allowed to carry a photocopy upon your person.
> 
> :laugh:


 Thank you oh great one! I am not worthy. :notworthy:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> Thank you oh great one! I am not worthy. :notworthy:


 Sorry, forgot to mention.........black & white copy only! :laugh:


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Very good - I'm in for one!


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Teg62x said:


> Are newbies allowed to acquire said pins or are they for the wise old sages of the forum with over 1000 posts?


 You are allowed this great honour but if you have less than 500 posts (or more than 1000 in 12 months) then you have to submit video evidence to Roy that you have used his `self circumcision kit that does not allow use of any anaesthetic' :rltrlt:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

richy176 said:


> You are allowed this great honour but if you have less than 500 posts (or more than 1000 in 12 months) then you have to submit video evidence to Roy that you have used his `self circumcision kit that does not allow use of any anaesthetic' :rltrlt:


 Oh dear, best book myself in at the local vet then. 

Tourette's affliction prevents me from carrying out this procedure myself. :yes:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Is this whole idea very wise Roy?

As you can see from the replies of the inmates, they are not of sound mind and body.

Are you really going to give them access to something with a sharp point?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, were ready 

They can be ordered here :

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/store/product/116-twf-lapel-badge/&do=embed

View attachment 10590


They are free but a donation of £1 would be appreciated to cover postage, Paypal family and friends to : [email protected]

Wear with pride!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Excellent I will look at getting one tonight when in from work :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ordered and donation made.many thanks Roy


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Well I managed to c*ck that up. :bash:

Did a separate donation Roy. :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Order placed and donation made but @Roy would it be possible to but the `donate' link on the order page to help us oldens? Found it far easier to order a badge than to make a donation.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

richy176 said:


> Order placed and donation made but @Roy would it be possible to but the `donate' link on the order page to help us oldens? Found it far easier to order a badge than to make a donation.


 That cannot be done sorry, to help direct Paypal donation can be made to : [email protected]


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

robden said:


> Well I managed to c*ck that up. :bash:
> 
> Did a separate donation Roy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Rob....


 *Ditto Rob/Roy. * :sorry:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

brummie1875 said:


> *Ditto Rob/Roy. * :sorry:


 Sorry I should have made it clearer, you need to order them, which is free, then make a donation should you wish.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> That cannot be done sorry, to help direct Paypal donation can be made to : [email protected]


 OK but I used the `donate' tag at the bottom of the home page so hope that works


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> Sorry I should have made it clearer, you need to order them, which is free, then make a donation should you wish.


 *Thanks Roy, shouting WHYYYYYYY MEEEE !! * :throw: * at the screen did'nt help but alls well that ends well. * :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

richy176 said:


> OK but I used the `donate' tag at the bottom of the home page so hope that works


 That is also fine, thank you


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roy said:


> Sorry I should have made it clearer, you need to order them, which is free, then make a donation should you wish.


 Woohoo! It looks like I DID it right after all. :yahoo:

Rob....


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Ordered and donated

thanks Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Daz. said:


> Ordered and donated
> 
> thanks Roy


 Thank you


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'll order one Roy....but no pay pal.....any ideas :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RWP said:


> I'll order one Roy....but no pay pal.....any ideas :thumbsup:


 Just owe it me, its fine Roger :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roy said:


> Just owe it me, its fine Roger :laugh:


 *Very kind Roy......*I'll find some way of saying thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

RWP said:


> I'll order one Roy....but no pay pal.....any ideas :thumbsup:


 You should set it up Rog - opens up new watch buying opportunities. :biggrin:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

Ordered and donated by PPF&F @Roy


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

richy176 said:


> You should set it up Rog - opens up new watch buying opportunities. :biggrin:


 I hate to think of the temptations.....and pitfalls Richy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Pip said:


> Ordered and donated by PPF&F @Roy


 Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Roy said:


> c


 H

Ordered and donated via PayPal. Thank you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Teg62x said:


> H
> 
> Ordered and donated via PayPal. Thank you.


 Thank you


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Ordered 2 and £2 donation paid via paypal :thumbsup: Cheers John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jsud2002 said:


> Ordered 2 and £2 donation paid via paypal :thumbsup: Cheers John


 Thank you John :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll order when I get my problem with paypal sorted out, which means calling them from Thailand, too late now tonight though. I'll pay the extra for posting to Thailand (obviously).


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ordered a couple and donation paid Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you everyone :thumbsup: a lot were posted today, the rest will go out tomorrow.

We will of course need a photo thread to show everyone wearing them :laugh:


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

2 ordered Roy

Donation made

Many thanks

Brooksy


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

Order placed and donation made.

Many thanks Roy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

2 ordered and donation made :thumbsup:


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

O



Roy said:


> Sorry I should have made it clearer, you need to order them, which is free, then make a donation should you wish.


 ordered 2 donated via PayPal thanks Roy


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Two ordered and donation made Roy.

Many thanks

Bob


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Donation made Roy, lookin' forward to badges :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

If I don't use friends and family does that give you a tax headache?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ordered and pp gift :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've ordered mine. 

Later,
William


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

hughlle said:


> If I don't use friends and family does that give you a tax headache?


 No it's fine, just have to pay a fee :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Ordered three and donation for three made. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Done x 2. Thanks Roy!


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I've ordered two but managed to muck up payment. Kept thinking that any second now it was going to ask me to pay. But no. Hey ho, off to Paypal I go.

Done.


----------



## Adrian c (Nov 6, 2016)

Ordered 2 and donated for 2 thank you


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

hughlle said:


> If I don't use friends and family does that give you a tax headache?


 What's the problem with F&F, Hugh?


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Just sent payment for mine too 

J


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Donation made and order for one submitted.

Thanks Roy.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Donation made & one ordered. Cheers for your efforts Roy...-)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks again everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## LFB (Dec 13, 2016)

Ordered and donated Roy, thank you kind sir. They look great, can't wait to get them


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Order put in and donation via Paypal F&F made


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Same for me too Donation made and order placed... :thumbs_up:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Two ordered and a fiver on it's way to you via Family and Friends. Proper job Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Roy donation sent.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Ordered and donation made.

Many thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you everyone, massive demand for these, I made over 100 yesterday and they have all gone :thumbsup:

Will make some more over the weekend.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roy said:


> Thank you everyone, massive demand for these, I made over 100 yesterday and they have all gone :thumbsup:
> 
> Will make some more over the weekend.


 You should get a badge for your effort :thumbsup:

Seriously though we all appreciate your efforts :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> You should get a badge for your effort :thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously though we all appreciate your efforts :yes:


 Have to agree...... but don't forget to make a donation Roy. :biggrin:


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Order and donation in - thanks


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Roy said:


> Thank you everyone, massive demand for these, I made over 100 yesterday and they have all gone :thumbsup:
> 
> Will make some more over the weekend.


 Got mine this morning - thanks Roy.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

richy176 said:


> Got mine this morning - thanks Roy.


 Great :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*In and on thanks **@Roy*


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey hey I am in the club ! :laugh: may be should buy more as I cant decide which jacket to hang it on ! so its in the box for now.

deano


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Wonder if @Davey P has put it on rubber yet. :biggrin:

Rob....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Order and donation made. :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Ordered & Donation sent.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roddyjb said:


> Ordered & Donation sent.


 Thank you.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

2 ordered, and a fiver donation made to the forum via the 'Donate' button.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> 2 ordered, and a fiver donation made to the forum via the 'Donate' button.


 Thank you Sir :thumbsup:


----------

